# Unlimited / FUP 3G Plan for Dongle?



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2016)

Location : Mumbai
Budget: 1-1.7k/Month
Speed Required : 1 Mbps or better
Use : Torrenting on the NAS Box which runs 24*7
Connected via : USB Dongle

Was using the MTNL 1600-1700 UL plan, cannot find any alternative.


----------



## montsa007 (May 22, 2016)

Strange, close to a month and 0 responses!?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 10, 2016)

montsa007 said:


> Strange, close to a month and 0 responses!?



There is no alternative!!All have unlimited but with FUP ...After fup the speeds will be pathetic


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 11, 2016)

Reliance 4G/Jio thingy?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2016)

Rcomm Reliance 4G has expensive plans and Jio hasnt launched so we cant tell..
If you can get into contact with a Jio employee, you can get a data uncapped sim through him


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 13, 2016)

montsa007 said:


> Reliance 4G/Jio thingy?



You have to buy a LYF smartphone which will have 3 months Unlimited 4G data, Unlimited calls/sms, Live TV.
I bought Reliance LYF Wind 6 + Jio Sim for Rs6500. 
Getting 4MB/s to 7MB/s or 32Mbps to 56Mbps download speed. Used for near 30 days.
But now they are giving a free power bank too which I didn't get at that time.


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 13, 2016)

I got Jio SIM + LYF smartphone for Rs6500
I got 3 months unlimited data, talk, message, live tv.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 14, 2016)

you bought from where? reliance digital?



Rajat_Biswal said:


> You have to buy a LYF smartphone which will have 3 months Unlimited 4G data, Unlimited calls/sms, Live TV.
> I bought Reliance LYF Wind 6 + Jio Sim for Rs6500.
> Getting 4MB/s to 7MB/s or 32Mbps to 56Mbps download speed. Used for near 30 days.
> But now they are giving a free power bank too which I didn't get at that time.


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 14, 2016)

vidhubhushan said:


> you bought from where? reliance digital?



My friend will start Jio store/office at my local place. So he got from Reliance Jio from our district main office of Reliance Jio. So I bought it from my friend.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 16, 2016)

i asked because of that power bank part as yesterday someone bought a lyf flame 1 and did not get it.



Rajat_Biswal said:


> My friend will start Jio store/office at my local place. So he got from Reliance Jio from our district main office of Reliance Jio. So I bought it from my friend.





Rajat_Biswal said:


> You have to buy a LYF smartphone which will have 3 months Unlimited 4G data, Unlimited calls/sms, Live TV.
> I bought Reliance LYF Wind 6 + Jio Sim for Rs6500.
> Getting 4MB/s to 7MB/s or 32Mbps to 56Mbps download speed. Used for near 30 days.
> But now they are giving a *free power bank *too which I didn't get at that time.


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 16, 2016)

vidhubhushan said:


> i asked because of that power bank part as yesterday someone bought a lyf flame 1 and did not get it.



May be the offer expired now. But one friend of mine got power bank when he bought LYF Wind 6 around May Last.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 16, 2016)

Rajat_Biswal said:


> May be the offer expired now. But one friend of mine got power bank when he bought LYF Wind 6 around May Last.



no it is still going on and is valid with wind 6 only. someone in extended circle bought that today and got it.


----------



## dreamer1111 (Jul 31, 2016)

till this date i didnt find any which gives you 1Mbps unlimited


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

montsa007 said:


> Location : Mumbai
> Budget: 1-1.7k/Month
> Speed Required : 1 Mbps or better
> Use : Torrenting on the NAS Box which runs 24*7
> ...



Try these:3G Plans in India | 3G Tariff Plans for Prepaid and Postpaid | airte


----------

